# Is this sexual behaviour normal for a 21month old?



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

My little boy has been acting sexually to my DH and I, and I am worried that this behaviour may not be normal. In the hot weather he has been running around with his nappy off and has been straddling me 'simulating sex' and trying to put his willy into our body parts. At first I thought that I may have been misinterpreting play, but he is calling my genitals 'bum bum' and saying 'willy in bum bum', words that my DH and I would never say or use.
He has never seen sex acts - on TV or at home but does attend nursery 3 days per week. 
Is this normal sexual exploration for his age? He is only 21 months old.
Could this be something that he saw in the playground or learnt from other children? 
Whilst I do not even what to contemplate it, I am obviously also concerned about possible sexual abuse. 
Would appreciate your thoughts.
Barb


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Hmm toddlers often ''copy'' what they have seen on TV or even other children (it could be that a child has watched a nature programme and seen animals or insects mating). He will have got the words ''bum bum'' from nursery as parents will call these parts different things for the child. Ask the nursery if he has been doing this at nursery and what they call genitals. Also, older siblings may influenze words/ actions a younger child may say or do.

They also become very interested in certain parts of their bodies at around this age.

Also, how you react to this behaviour is important. Try to ignore it initially.

Let me know how things go.

Jeanettexx


----------

